# Kenny Rogers: Photographer



## cgw (Mar 24, 2020)

Who knew?

The Late Kenny Rogers Was a Fantastic Photographer

My best to all TPF inmates. Take care of yourselves and care for those nearby.


----------



## Jeff15 (Mar 24, 2020)

Obviously singing was not his only talent..............


----------



## otherprof (Mar 25, 2020)

cgw said:


> Who knew?
> 
> The Late Kenny Rogers Was a Fantastic Photographer
> 
> My best to all TPF inmates. Take care of yourselves and care for those nearby.


Thanks for posting this!


----------



## PJM (Mar 25, 2020)

I had no idea.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pendennis (Mar 25, 2020)

A book of his photographs was published some years ago.  It was an inscribed book featuring the portraits of 80 of his friends.  Unfortunately it had limited printing.
Your Friends and Mine: A Collection of 80 Photographs, (Inscribed) by Rogers, Kenny: Fine Hardcover (1987) 1st Edition, Inscribed by Author(s) | ARABESQUE BOOKS

He also published another:
https://www.amazon.com/America-Kenny-Rogers-1987-03-19/dp/B01K0TCN8C

He was an amazing talent.  R-I-P.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 25, 2020)

I remember seeing something about that a long time ago; didn't realize he was quite so accomplished.


----------

